# Coby 5.1 surround hookup problem



## pappy (Oct 14, 2010)

I recently won a Coby csp96 5.1 surround sound system which included a dvd player which I dont need, I already have a blue ray dvd player. The powered sub woofer on this system has all the connections on the back which I connected after taking them off my a/v receiver. Should I have done this? nothing works now.
at least when it was all hooked up to the receiver, at least the radio worked, but the dolby 5.1 program on the receiver didnt work. Maybe I screwed the whole thing up by mis-connecting the whole system. I have a a/v receiver.Dvd player, vcr and a pvr from my cable company, but all I get is sound from my tv. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

> ... blue ray dvd player ...


Blu-ray (or Blu-ray disc or BD) player. 



> I recently won a Coby csp96 5.1 surround sound system ...


I took a quick look at the owner's manual (pages 3 and 4) and it looks as though the powered sub has only two sets of inputs:
- analogue stereo outputs from a TV (or other analogue stereo signal source); and
- multi-channel audio from a DVD player, BD player or PC sound card equipped with analogue pre-outputs (see pg. 3).

If your receiver (AVR) has pre-outputs, keep your components hooked to it, and run the pre-outs to the sub's multi-channel inputs. Then flip the switch to the "DVD" position (see pg. 4).

If your AVR has only stereo pre-outputs (for your main zone or perhaps even Zone 2), you could try:
- connecting them to the TV inputs on the sub, and setting the switch to "TV"; or
- connecting them to the L+R multi-channel inputs on the sub, connecting the "Sub Out" on your AVR to the subwoofer input on the sub, and setting the switch to "DVD".

If your AVR does not have analogue stereo pre-outputs, you'll be limited to connecting two components directly to the sub.


----------

